# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  LPG cargo pumps Total head calculation

## socrates

Απλα και αβασανιστα υπολογισμος Total head kai Gauge pressure
φυγοκεντρικων αντλιων στα LPGs.

Χαιρετισμους

LPG pumps calculations.zip

----------

